#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  Zina is niet alleen geslachtsgemeenschap

## Moslima_Ahlussunnah

*ZINA IS NIET ALLEEN GESLACHTSGEMEENSCHAP.*

Allaah heeft ons niet alleen maar opgedragen om te bidden of te vasten maar Hij heeft een systeem voor ons opgezet dat aanbidding, strafwetten, huwelijk, erfenissen, sociale relaties etc.omvat. Het biedt leiding aan de mensen voor de problemen van vandaag de dag en het helpt vooral problemen te voorkomen. 

Zo komt zina ook aan de orde in de Qur'aan en de hadieths.

Zina betekent sexuele gemeenschap tussen een man en vrouw die niet getrouwd zijn.

Zina is niets anders dan iets slechts, en zina met een getrouwde vrouw is het ergst omdat hiermee haar man's eer wordt aangetast.Allaah zegt in soerah al-Isra':17:32:

EN KOM NIET DICHTBIJ ONWETTIGE SEX.WAARLIJK HET IS EEN 

"FAAHISHAH" (EEN GROTE ZONDE: IETS DAT DE GRENZEN OVERSCHRIJDT) EN EEN SLECHTE WEG (DIE NAAR DE HEL LEIDT TENZIJ ALLAAH VERGEEFT)

Ieder persoon hierop aarde wil bemind worden, geliefd zijn en geliefkoosd worden. Wanneer meisjes de puberteid bereiken gaan hun harten vaak uit naar de liefde van jongens.Rassuulullaah heeft in een betrouwbare hadieth verzameld door Abu Dawoed en An-Nasaa'i gezegd:


"Alle kinderen van Aadam zijn geneigd om op de een of andere manier zina te plegen; de zina van de tong is onwettig spreken, de zina van de handen is het aanraken, de zina van de benen is het lopen naar zaken die Allaah verboden heeft; de ziel van de mens is van nature tot overspel geneigd; maar de geslachtsdelen zijn het gereedschap dat het wel of niet toepast."

Of het nu gaat om overspel waarbij de man of de vrouw getrouwd zijn of niet getrouwd zijn. De Islaam beschouwt zina als een grote zonde en waarschuwt ons om er VER VANDAAN TE BLIJVEN. Hoeveel meiden zijn niet bij jongens in bed beland via de blikken en "onschuldige aanrakingen"? 

Ibn 'Abbaas heeft een soortgelijke hadieth overgeleverd waarin Rasuulullaah heeft gezegd:


"De zina van het oog is een blik, de zina van de tong is het spreken en de zina van de gedachte is het wensen en hopen; vervolgens zullen de geslachtsdelen er wel of niet naar handelen." Al-Boekhaarie (11/26) en Muslim (4/2046)

Al-Haafidh Ibn Hadjar heeft gezegd:


"Zina wordt niet altijd met de geslachtsdelen zelf in verband gebracht maar kan ook betrekking hebben op andere lichaamsdelen, zoals de ogen enzovoort."

Ibn Battaal heeft gezegd:


"Kijken en spreken worden zina genoemd omdat zij naar echte zina leiden. 

Dit is waarom gezegd is dat de geslachtsdelen ernaar handelen of niet.".

Ibn Abbaas vertelde in een hadieth verzameld door imaam Ahmad (1/211):


"..en ik keek naar haar, waarna Rasuulullaah mij aan keek en mijn gezicht wegdraaide van haar gezicht. Ik keek weer naar haar en hij draaide mijn gezicht naar de andere kant, tot hij dat drie keer had gedaan en ik hield maar niet op...."

"....en Ibn Abbaas zijn vader zei:"O Rasuulullaah , waarom draaide je het hoofd van je neef weg?"Hij zei:"Ik zag een jonge man en een jonge vrouw en hoe kon ik hun veilig zien voor shaytaan?"


Misschien zeggen we:"Het is maar een blik, dat zegt niks, ik weet van mezelf dat het daarbij blijft..." maar wie kent de mens beter? Degene Die hem gemaakt heeft of degene die gemaakt is? Allaah kent de mens zijn natuur; zijn zwakheden; zijn neigingen, daarom heeft Hij regels voor ons gemaakt om ons te leiden.

In soerah an-Nur 24:30 zegt Allaah:

ZEG (O MUHAMMAD) TEGEN DE GELOVIGE MANNEN DAT ZIJ HUN OGEN NEERSLAAN EN HUN KUISHEID BEWAKEN; 

DAT IS REINER VOOR HEN.

ALLAAH IS ALWETEND OVER WAT ZIJ BEDRIJVEN.

EN ZEG TEGEN DE GELOVIGE VROUWEN, DAT ZIJ HUN OGEN NEERSLAAN EN HUN KUISHEID BEWAKEN, 

EN HUN SIERAAD NIET TONEN, BEHALVE WAT DAARVAN ZICHTBAAR IS.

EN ZIJ MOETEN HUN SLUIERS OVER HUN BOEZEMS DRAGEN 

EN HUN SCHOONHEID NIET OPENLIJK TONEN......

Geleerden zeggen dat het hart soldaten heeft, zoals een koning dat heeft. 

De soldaten van het hart zijn de ogen, oren, de mond en de andere lichaamsdelen..

Dus wanneer we onze ogen niet neerslaan, zijn dat geen goede soldaten en kunnen in het hart schade aanrichten.

Niemand kan ontkennen dat vreemd gaan altijd met de ogen begint.Wanneer iemand met een blik van verlangen naar iemand anders kijkt, gaat er een signaal naar het hart, het hart geeft een signaal aan de hersencellen, die op hun beurt weer een signaal via de wervelkolom aan het geslachtsdeel doorgeven!Op dat moment wordt de sexuele lust opgewekt, waardoor de kans op versieren en charmes blootgeven vergroot wordt.

Alles begint met de intentie en Allaah kijkt bij je handelingen niet naar je lichaam of uiterlijk maar naar je hart. Rasuulullaah heeft in een hadieth Sahih gezegd:


"Er is een gedeelte in je lichaam dat wanneer het goed is het hele lichaam goed laat zijn en wanneer het slecht is het hele lichaam slecht laat zijn; dat is het hart."

Ibn Al-Qayyim heeft gezegd:"
De gedachte verdringen is eenvoudiger dan het verdringen van verlangens en lusten.Wanneer zij een onvoorwaardelijke lust geworden zijn, zal de persoon onbekwaam zijn om ze terug te dringen. Hij is er zelf de oorzaak van als hij de gedachte niet terugdringt op het moment dat ze nog zwak is."



De gedachte is als een vogel die we zien vliegen. Als we hem met rust laten en er geen acht op slaan, dan zal hij wegvliegen, maar als je erop jaagt en hem vangt, dan zal hij bij jou blijven...



Denk na over het verhaal van de Profeet Yuusuf ; die door Allaah met het mooiste uiterlijk werd geschapen van alle mensen;.....EN TOEN ZIJ HEM ZAGEN, WAREN ZIJ VAN HEM ONDER DE INDRUK EN VERWONDDEN ZIJ HUN HANDEN EN ZIJ ZEIDEN:"VERHEVEN IS ALLAH, DIT IS GEEN MENS, DIT IS NIETS DAN EEN NOBELE ENGEL."

En we weten dat engelen heel mooi zijn! Toen de vrouw van de Aziz hem probeerde te verleiden zocht hij toevlucht bij Allaah, waardoor zij ervoor zorgde dat hij in de gevangenis terecht kwam.


EN VOORZEKER, ZIJ BEGEERDE HEM. ALS HIJ GEEN TEKEN VAN ZIJN HEER HAD GEZIEN, ZOU HIJ HAAR HEBBEN BEGEERD....

ZIJ ZEI:"...IK HEB HEM GEPROBEERD TE VERLEIDEN TEGEN ZIJN WIL, WAAROP HIJ WEIGERDE. MAAR ALS HIJ NIET DOET WAT IK HEM BEVEEL, DAN ZAL HIJ ZEKER GEVANGEN GEZET WORDEN EN ZAL HIJ ZEKER TOT DE VERNEDERDEN BEHOREN."

HIJ ZEI:"MIJN HEER, DE GEVANGENSCHAP IS MIJ LIEVER DAN DAT WAAR ZIJ MIJ TOE UITNODIGT........"


Kun je je temidden van ons mensen voorstellen die liever in de gevangenis zitten dan zichzelf aan zina over te geven? 

De zoon van 'Umar ibn Al-Khattaab heeft een hadieth overgeleverd waarin Rasuulullaah vertelt over drie mannen die op reis gingen en 's nachts in een grot gingen overnachten. De grot werd afgesloten door een rotsblok dat voor de ingang viel. De mannen zeiden tegen elkaar dat ze alleen uit de grot konden worden bevrijd wanneer ieder van hun Allaah zou aanroepen en daarbij zijn rechtschapen daden zou noemen. Een van de mannen zei:


"O Allaah, mijn oom had een dochter die mij meer geliefd was van alle andere mensen. ( in een andere overlevering staat:".....ik hield van haar zoals alleen een man van zijn vrouw kan houden.")

Ik zocht toenadering tot haar, maar ze hield zich afzijdig. 

Later werd zij (door hongersnood) getroffen in een jaar van schaarste en kwam daarom naar mij toe.Ik gaf haar 120 dinaar op voorwaarde dat ze mijn wens (verlangen) niet zou weigeren. Ze accepteerde het. Toen ik tussen haar benen stond (om mijn verlangens te bevredigen) zei ze:"Taqqiellaah (vrees Allaah), verbreek mijn zegel niet behalve met recht. (binnen het huwelijk)." Op dat moment verliet ik haar, ondanks het feit dat zij nog steeds het meest geliefd van alle mensen voor mij was.Ik liet bovendien het goud dat ik haar had gegeven bij haar achter.... 

O Allaah, als ik dit slechts omwille van Uw Aangezicht heb gedaan, verlos ons dan uit deze situatie...."Deel van een hadieth uit Riyaad us Saalihien; Sahih al-Bukhaarie. 

DOOR UMM SADJAAD. __________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Moedertje

> *ZINA IS NIET ALLEEN GESLACHTSGEMEENSCHAP.*
> 
> Allaah heeft ons niet alleen maar opgedragen om te bidden of te vasten maar Hij heeft een systeem voor ons opgezet dat aanbidding, strafwetten, huwelijk, erfenissen, sociale relaties etc.omvat. Het biedt leiding aan de mensen voor de problemen van vandaag de dag en het helpt vooral problemen te voorkomen. 
> 
> Zo komt zina ook aan de orde in de Qur'aan en de hadieths.
> 
> Zina betekent sexuele gemeenschap tussen een man en vrouw die niet getrouwd zijn.
> 
> Zina is niets anders dan iets slechts, en zina met een getrouwde vrouw is het ergst omdat hiermee haar man's eer wordt aangetast.Allaah zegt in soerah al-Isra':17:32:
> ...




Thanx. Altijd handig om dit te lezen en te weten. Maar 1 ding n.a.v. dat vet gedrukte. Waarom alleen de vrouw? Mocht mijn man vreemdgaan, aldus overspel plegen, dan word mijn eer aangetast en mijn vertrouwen beschaamd.

----------


## Lalla_Maghrebia

Emotionele ontrouw is dus ook zina. Dit mag wel wat meer verteld worden in de islamitische wereld. Sommige mannen denken dat je alleen zina pleegt wanneer je daadwerkelijk gemeenschap of lichamelijk contact hebt met een vrouw.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------

